# Not when it’s done well



## Matiseli

Zdravím,
marně se snažím přijít na to, co může znamenat tato věta v následujícím kontextu: "It isn’t just parenting advice; not when it’s done well, anyway."
Zde je širší kontext (zdroj):
_What Parent Coaching Isn’t: It isn’t just parenting advice; not when it’s done well, anyway. Parenting advice might help families to some degree, but unless it gets to the root cause of the issue, the problem will just keep popping up and manifesting in other ways._
Děkuji za vaši pomoc...


----------



## Cautus

Letem světem...
Není to jen rada, ne obzvláště, když je dobrá (v tom případě taková, dobrá rada není jen radou, ale něčím mnohem víc.)
_Cautus_


----------



## numerator

Podľa mňa chcú povedať, že "parent coaching" nie je len obyčajné poradenstvo, ale úžasná komplexne obrodzujúca záležitosť.
S dovetkom, že "ak sa teda robí poriadne". Podľa všetkého teda niektorí nehodní kouči robia "parent coaching" aj neporiadne, a vtedy to možno nepresiahne hranice poradenstva.

Ako sa tiež píše v texte vyššie:
"A *good *coach won’t just give advice, however. They’ll share techniques..."
"A *good* parent coach can understand the _ongoing evolution_ of the family..."
Čo nepriamo pripúšťa, že za názov úžasného konceptu "parent coaching" sa môžu skrývať aj menej kvalitní kouči, ktorí to až tak komplexne nerobia.


----------



## Pavlous

numerator said:


> Podľa mňa chcú povedať, že "parent coaching" nie je len obyčajné poradenstvo, ale úžasná komplexne obrodzujúca záležitosť.
> S dovetkom, že "ak sa teda robí poriadne". Podľa všetkého teda niektorí nehodní kouči robia "parent coaching" aj neporiadne, a vtedy to možno nepresiahne hranice poradenstva.
> 
> Ako sa tiež píše v texte vyššie:
> "A *good *coach won’t just give advice, however. They’ll share techniques..."
> "A *good* parent coach can understand the _ongoing evolution_ of the family..."
> Čo nepriamo pripúšťa, že za názov úžasného konceptu "parent coaching" sa môžu skrývať aj menej kvalitní kouči, ktorí to až tak komplexne nerobia.


Ano, vypadá to tak. Úspěšní poradci nabízejí něco víc než jen standard  
I když se mi zdá, že je to poněkud přehnané a tato služba se mi jeví přeceněná.

Jak píše @Cautus není to jen rada, pokud je to poskytnuta dobře.


----------

